# pic of up cameing P'' room



## baz (May 6, 2003)

sorry if pic are big still leaning


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

week one next week get a 90''g


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

if anyone how live in rockville md would like to help with the move.it be nice


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

sorry this sould be in the D,I ,Y


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

so you turned it into an aquarium corner???

anyways, next time you upload pics, make sure you resize them. if you wanna learn ask in the lounge, im too lazy to explain.

but basicly you open it in paint aand resize it using the stretch/skew button under the "image" tab at the top, resize them to say, 40%. and they will shrink 40% which is a decent size. then save it, rename it, and upload the edited one.

well that wasn't to hard to explain...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

im in laurel, md. i can help if i get a ride


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice P room u got goin there. way sick! i hope to get something like that going. im selling my dirt bike for $2k so i hope to get like 3 55g and maby 2 125g. and then a bunch of p'z


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You werent kidding about the HUGE pic. But nice man!!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

THank you i will see if this work's


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

a bit better


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

last go sorry


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)




----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

New 75'G, paid 180.00 with hood


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

f.ck just when i think iam







ha, well got four new p, to day 3 @3" gold and 4'' cariba


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Two more tank's to go


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam lots of tanks


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking good. Keep us posted on your project.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Seek help - you're addicted...









Very nice, man







Definitely keep us updated on your project!

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

lol...thats a lot of tanks!!!!
Wow!!! Pretty good!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's cool man. you'll have a nice little amazon room to play around in







sweet ps, i like your corner desing for holding tanks.

Joe


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

nice room i should be starting mine in about 3or 5 mths.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

thanks a lot lads


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Its coming together and looking real nice Baz


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

one more pic .Iam not a show off by nature but iam glad you all like it thank


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn......that sh*t's tite







more more more


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Looking good!

One suggestion though...you might want to place some wood or something between the tanks, to stop the P's from freaking when they see whats in the other tank next to them!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads on a job well done..look very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: it looks like a fish store but better


----------

